# Cascade GE water heater problems



## Sonsalis (May 10, 2011)

I have a 1999 Duetto but the Cascade 2 GE water heater does not function on gas although the 230v electric works fine. The control panel green light comes on which indicates that the thing is working but it isn't. Have checked electrical connections and gas supply - any suggestions or does anyone know where these can be repaired ? I live in Bucks


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Check the wire between the switch aand the bottom of the heater it sometimes comes loose if that doesnt work and the fuses are intact contact gary at arc systems he will sort you out.
kev


----------

